
What Is Posix? Richard Stallman Explains - ingve
https://opensource.com/article/19/7/what-posix-richard-stallman-explains
======
owl57
RMS agrees to explain something for a site called "opensource.com". What a
time.

------
Lowkeyloki
Who hurt Stallman to make him this way?

~~~
SllX
You can actually read all about it.

[https://www.gnu.org/gnu/rms-lisp.html](https://www.gnu.org/gnu/rms-lisp.html)

